# Back from another successful hunting trip!



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Late September our ladies hunting group went back to the Cypress Creek Hunting Lodge in South Carolina. (same place where I got my first deer) This year was even more successful than last! 7 nice does were taken during the weekend--and there were only 5 of us hunting! Me and another lady each got two does. It was a great time and everyone took home meat for the freezer and hides for the wall!

Took lots of pictures, put the best ones up on my facebook page here: http://www.facebook....30384950&type=3


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Ellie ! It sounds as though you had a great time. What caliber gun are you shooting ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great job all of you, shows you dont have to have horns to have meat or a good time! Shot many a doe myself, never once have I sat down to a plate of hot steaming antlers!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done, nothing better than venison in the freezer.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen Matt. Great job ladies. I love a big buck hanging but take just as much pride in shooting a doe. Tastes better in my opinion. Glad to hear you enjoyed it ! By looking at the pics you sure did !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If its for the freezer then a yearling doe is just perfect!


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks all, it really was a lot of fun. I'm going to mount one of my does on the wall anyway--since I haven't been deer hunting for that long, just about anythings a trophy to me--Doesn't need big antlers to preserve a good memory!

A couple of the other ladies wanted me to mount their does, too. And all the hides will be tanned as well. Our group uses every part of the deer we can!


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Youngdon, I was using a .243 to shoot my deer. Same gun I used last year with great results!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

FLTaxidermist said:


> Youngdon, I was using a .243 to shoot my deer. Same gun I used last year with great results!


Thats because its an all round top calibre !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree, a .243 is a great round for deer and many other things as well.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

My daughter as well as I have one too.


----------

